# Black Nails with White Tips



## dp3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey everyone! 

I was wondering what are your thoughts on black nails with white tips as an everyday look on a female. Trendy? Trashy? Goth? Edgy? 

Here are some pics. These are the hands of Bill Kaulitz, lead singer of Tokio Hotel. Yes, he's dude and no, he's not what you are probably wondering.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they are really adorable :3


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's an "edgy" look. Something maybe goths, punks, scene kids would wear and so on.

I don't think it's trashy, just different.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really not sure what I think...Don't hate'em ...Don't luv'em


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd say it more mod to me. IRL it looks really sophisticated.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 28, 2008)

It's different, goth-like, not trashy, but I'd prefer the other way around.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 28, 2008)

well it's a hard look to pull off. i'm not a fan =\ but some people could definitely wear them and look great.


----------



## Monsterbilly (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't really like it, but on the other hand, black nails with red tips...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking about doing it, but not only the tip, but a red half-moon too


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like it.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 28, 2008)

eh its ok. but for an everyday look, no!


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 28, 2008)

I like it. My biggest problem with nails right now is that my polishes are all old and gloopy, because I'm poor and haven't bought more for a long time. But when I have money again I am going to get tons of different colours and do stuff like this!


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 28, 2008)

Not a fan.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

I did something simular to that. Its fun. I took the picture before I cleaned the sides of the nails, sorry about that.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I did something simular to that. Its fun. I took the picture before I cleaned the sides of the nails, sorry about that.



_

 
i like this better than just a normal white solid line. for an office job, i dont think it is appropriate, but i do like it! mayb ei will try it with a color other than black!

ETA: how did you get such clean white lines?


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 28, 2008)

I used the sticky things from the french manicure set. I call them Taxedo nails... hehehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I used the sticky things from the french manicure set. I call them Taxedo nails... hehehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
and it didnt peel the black nail polish off?


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have a problem with it. Although I think I'd probably prefer a black tip white nail myself.


----------



## Miz Pina (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like that look! Really well done. I loved the orange/white combo in the Sephora catalog last summer so much I emailed them about it! I think robin egg blue with a white tip is a great combo too.

IMO it all depends on your office and how you take care of it.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_and it didnt peel the black nail polish off?_

 
Nope, as you can see it did not


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_I did something simular to that. Its fun. I took the picture before I cleaned the sides of the nails, sorry about that.



_

 
wow i like this better too. i like it alot actually =)


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 29, 2008)

I like...and wow badkitty i love your version! i might have to try this out...


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 1, 2008)

hate it. but I love his rings. edit: any type of variation of the french manicure looks very tacky imo.


----------



## TDoll (Nov 1, 2008)

I like it! I'm gonna try it soon!


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 1, 2008)

I like them. I think it's edgy in a sophisticated way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've done it to when my nails were longer.


----------



## TIERAsta (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it sounded better in words than it actually looks in person. But I don't hate it! It doesn't seem like anything is too "different" anymore... sooo many people are trying to to deviate from the norm that it's hard to tell what's ordinary any more. I like it!


----------



## PlatinumxGold (Nov 10, 2008)

When I read the title of the post, I automatically thought of Bill Kaulitz (I have a celeb-crush on him)!! I like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they're sophisticated-goth.


----------

